# temp keeping java moss with no tank plz help



## infinity8x3 (Feb 27, 2014)

i am far away from home on vacation. I found some java moss something i was never able to find back home. But something has come up and i wont be able to get home for another four or five days. I have a base ball sized ball of it in a bag. What can I do to keep it alive till I get it to my tank?


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

You can keep it in the bag just open it and change the water everyday or buy a tupperware container or jar to put it in and change the water. If you leave it closed up the entire time it will start to smell pretty bad by the time you get it home.


----------



## infinity8x3 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you. So ambient light and fresh water with no ferts/fish will keep this stuff alive for a week tops? 

I can get a Tupperware type container no problem. The fact that im useing tap city water with out declorinator will be okay right? Or should I supply bottled spring water?


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Java moss is pretty tough, it should be ok so long as it's not in the dark the entire time. 

Tap water should be fine but if you are concerned you can use bottled. I usually rinse new moss out in tap water without declorinator when I get it.


----------



## Shremph (Mar 26, 2014)

In my experience, you should avoid high temperatures also. I've had some Java moss go brown higher temps.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

You can go waterless too. Avoids carrying around all that water. Just be sure to keep the humidity in the bag high. This usually isn't a problem because the moss is wet and the bag is sealed.


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

People say java moss is indestructible. 

I'm here to say it isn't. I've killed it before.

But, it can be dry started, so I'd go with creekbottom's advice.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

You really aren't going to be away from home much longer than it would be if it was shipped to you. Just keep it bagged


----------



## Dugsul808 (Jul 30, 2012)

You can just keep it in a ziplock or container.
It doesn't need a lot of water just enough to keep it moist.
I keep moss in a ziplock bag with almost absolute no light and it still grows.
Hope this helps


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

What's the temperature in your house? I grow Java Moss outside of my fish tank. What I did is, got a one gallon water bottle, cut it in a half, and placed it near my window, where it gets indirect sun light. My house temperature has been around 65-68 degrees and my plant has been growing good.


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm going to give you another tip of advise. If you can, go to Home Depo, and buy Miracle Gro Organic Mix Potting Soil. Put a little bit of it in the bottle, and then cap it with some gravel. And as I previously stated, just put the plant near the window where it could get indirect sunlight. It's a good idea to buy the dirt, this way you could grow a lot of Java Moss, since you seem to really want this plant. Java Moss doesn't require a lot of light, just make sure it gets only a bit.


----------



## infinity8x3 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you all for helping me try to keep this moss alive. I drained most of the water out of the bag. And am going to keep it close to a window for indirect sunlight. And the room has ac. The water I drained out of the bag had a green tint to it. None of my other plants tinted the water. But this is my first time ever having moss so I really don't know what to expect.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

i've kept java moss in a tank for 3+weeks with only ambient light (and barely any). no filter, no heater etc. it darkened slightly but bounced right back when i put it in my planted tanks. 

note that the water the java moss was in for 3+weeks did have some nutrients in it because i pulled it from a tank with fish in it.


----------

